# Most efficient approach to exposure therapy?



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

I'm doing exposure therapy at the moment, but I'm in a bit of doubt about wether to expose myself to situations where things CAN create anxiety (which also creates anxiety) like going to the supermarket, the cinema, hanging out with friends etc. or things that actually DO create anxiety like getting rejected (or at least try to), falling in front of an audience, having something on your face. I feel like the things that DO create anxiety are a more direct approach, but what are you guys' views on it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would do the things that create anxiety, test yourself........exposure therapy doesn't work for me though.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

To me the only way to defeat it is to go straight for the throat....the only way to get past something isn't to make it happen or to wait for it to happen because that's worrying. Just wait UNTIL it happens and then kick it in it's azz! > :wink2:


----------

